# Pantry Sliding Drawer Baskets



## Gemsters (Jul 7, 2006)

OK..I have looked everywhere and I cannot find where Kevman got those pantry sliding drawer baskets that are pictured in the gallery. Does anyone have any ideas? Thanks, Teri


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I bought these at Home Depot. I keep them closed while traveling by wrapping a cord with clips around them.


----------



## Gemsters (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks, those are the drawers that "kevman" showed in his picture. Did you mod the upper shelf as well? Teri


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

Just curious - did you not like the pantry drawers that it came with for some reason? Or maybe did your model not come with sliding drawers?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

This is what I did

I removed the pantry slide .... it was too high and replaced it with an under mount wire basket. The pantry that I removed became my drawer in the kitchen where the tip out used to be.










thor


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Gemsters said:


> Thanks, those are the drawers that "kevman" showed in his picture. Did you mod the upper shelf as well? Teri


 Yes. On the upper pantry I kept the exiting drawer on the bottom shelf of that section and on the upper shelf of that section I put a half shelf in the back and mounted a single basket drawer. Again, the cord and clip are what I use to keep it closed during transit.

And in answer to Eric&Lesley, I just wanted to make better utilization of the space. I used the existing lower pantry drawer to replace the tip-out to the right of the kitchen sink. I kept the upper pantry drawer.

And Thor, it's not too high for me. That's where I stash all my cookies that I don't want the kids to get. Unfortunately, my oldest is now 6'5" so he seems to keep finding them.









Scott


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Here are mine, I got the whole kit at lowes and the baskets can come out and just leave the side brackets if I need to use the closet.


----------



## Gemsters (Jul 7, 2006)

Eric&Lesley said:


> Here are mine, I got the whole kit at lowes and the baskets can come out and just leave the side brackets if I need to use the closet.


Looks great and I like the idea of being able to remove the baskets if needed. Did you get the broom clip at lowes too?


----------

